# LAST TRIP (NULL) ?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I just logged on for today and after the 'LAST TRIP' the word (NULL) appears after it. I panicked at first thinking they reversed the rider's charge....but I just checked the Uber Partner site and checked my pay statement from last night and it is still there. So anyone have an idea what "NULL" is supposed to mean in this situation?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Null is a computer term for empty. In other words, a programming glitch


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Null is a computer term for empty. *In other words, a programming glitch*


Why does that not surprise me in the least?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I just logged on for today and after the 'LAST TRIP' the word (NULL) appears after it. I panicked at first thinking they reversed the rider's charge....but I just checked the Uber Partner site and checked my pay statement from last night and it is still there. So anyone have an idea what "NULL" is supposed to mean in this situation?


"Null" is in place of "UberX" or "UberXL." Sometimes when you restart the App it just can't get this info from the server and replaces it with "Null." Don't worry about it. It has nothing to do with you or the actual trip.


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

I have had that happen when I end the trip in a bad service area. I usually clears up pretty quickly.


----------

